# Where do you get your poultry



## my dog carmail (Aug 20, 2007)

I was wondering where do you guys get your poultry for your gsd.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

We get it from a poulty farmer. It's $0.99/lb laying hens. There is no antibiotics, growth hormones etc. It isn't good enough for human consumption (my friend does supply beer can chicken recipes - gross and other ways to make their old hens palitable







) but it works for the dogs!!


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Whole chickens by the case from Sam's Club...or look for 10# bags of leg quarters that are frequently sold on special at regular grocery stores.


----------



## TrackingPuppy (Feb 13, 2005)

Usually at the store on occasion from a friend who raises chickens when she is culling.


----------



## Bellidansa (Jan 23, 2007)

Meat processing co.


----------

